# 12 gauge or .30-06?



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

I am going bear hunting in September in Bergland unit. The guide I am going with said baits are setup 35 to 50 yards from blinds/stand. I have a .30-06 I am quite comfortable shooting. I also have a 12 gauge that I can borrow a rifled barrel and scope for. Which gun is the better option for bear hunting at close ranges like this.

The first bear I shot with the .30-06 at 30 yards and dropped it in its tracks. Should I consider the 12 gauge or stick with the rifle which I am comfortable with? Thoughts?


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

12 gauge


----------



## Buckraham Lincoln (May 12, 2015)

12 guage


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Go with the one you're used to.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you are going to be hunting up until dark take the shot gun with iron sites. 

Black cross hairs on a black bear are not much good when it is getting dark.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

12 gauge with a slug for close range.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

Big holes !


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

12 gauge works for me


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

multibeard said:


> If you are going to be hunting up until dark take the shot gun with iron sites.
> 
> Black cross hairs on a black bear are not much good when it is getting dark.


That is really good advice. I had not thought of that.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Is there a recommendation for the "best" ammo for a 12 gauge?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Sure, what could possibly gone wrong with a borrowed scope ?
> 
> L & O


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Sure, what could possibly gone wrong with a borrowed scope ?
> 
> L & O


Haha, good point. I may just buy my own barrel and scope.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

After 40 years of bear hunting , I've pretty much seen it all.
At 50 yards or less , a 12 ga. slug is hard to beat , both for SHOCK power and hole size , provided the shot is good.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Yup 12 gauge hole=better blood trail


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

For myself it's the 12 gauge. However, I strongly recommend that you use the one you are most comfortable with and can shoot the most accurate.


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

30/60 for me a rifle is much better ammo cheaper also and you have been shooting the rifle a lot . Good luck on your hunt and remember what ever a 12 gauge does a 30/60 can do better .


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

That wouldn't even be a question in my mind.You already have the .30-06.You are proficient with it.I personaly would stick with it.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

rwbaker said:


> ...remember what ever a 12 gauge does a 30/60 can do better .


Just the opposite.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Either one will get the job done, bears die easy with a well placed shot. Knowing where to aim is more important than caliber or shocking power of either of your choices.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

jackbob42 said:


> After 40 years of bear hunting , I've pretty much seen it all.
> At _*50 yards or less , a 12 ga slug** is hard to beat*_ , both for SHOCK power and hole size , provided the shot is good.


All the hunting mags, years ago, used to say this and still believe it. 
I defer to your experience! Almost identical ballistics between the 06 and 12 slug up to 50 yards. 

I personally would would use my 06 or 270 _*because of being forced to hunt deer wif a shotgun/Muzzle in the lower all my life!*_ 
Total BS!:gaga:

Old


----------

